# New Classes?



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So I was browsing UScA's site, and noticed classes for "herding" dogs as well as classes for long-coats. I am guessing LC classes are new, and I have never seem the "herding" class before. 
Is that new as well?

Either way, how cool is that?!!


----------

